# Sacramento @ Washington Game Thread (3/17)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (49-18) @ Washington Wizards (20-46)
MCI Center, Wednsday March 17, 2004
4:00 pm PT *


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 116 - 100 Wizards


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Sacramento Kings try to bounce back from an embarrassing loss and hand the Washington Wizards an eighth straight defeat when they continue a three-game road trip at the MCI Center on Wednesday.
> 
> The Kings, the highest-scoring team in the league, were routed at New Jersey on Tuesday, 94-77, in the opener of their trip. It was just the Kings' fourth loss in 25 games this season against Eastern Conference teams.
> 
> The Kings, who host the Wizards on March 28, have won nine of the last 10 games in the series.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 113 - 92 Wizards

Peja: 36 pts
Miller: 21 pts, 13 Reb, 4 dimes
Bibby: 16 pts, 7 dimes
Webber: 14 pts, 11 Reb, 4 dimes


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja 13 points in first half Webber 8 points 4-8 shooting Christie 14 points Kings up 55 to 50


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 55
Wiz 50

Christie: 14 pts, 4 dimes
Peja: 13 pts, 2 and 3

Can anyone tell me why power forwards have continued to kill the Kings over the last few games, Rodney Rodgers, now KWAME BROWN, are you joking.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kwame has no points in the second quarter, so he got hot so what? Its all about the score, Kings up 5 they have the game in control and thats all that matters


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

**** Webb, get Peja the ball when he is initially open you are setting him up for bad situations.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That was the most disgusting 3rd quarter ive seen since the first quarter against the Nets 34 POINTS FOR THE ****ING WIZARDS THE ****ING WIZARDS in that third quarter, only 20 FOR THE KINGS, the Kings better pick their **** up defensively, and Brad Miller, if he lazys off on one more GOD DAMN REBOUND someone is gonna pay...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

What do you know, offensive rebounds for the Wiz, and Kwame is a star, this is BS


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

96-91 Wiz

Mid fourth


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby is absolutely disgusting me right now, hes turning the ball over and then just walks back... HEs been TERRIBLE all ****ING game, Brad Miller has been just AWFUL, DC hasnt done **** since the first half, Vlade ius playing like ****, and ive never seen such porace defense in my entire life


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Brad Miller is absolutely disgusting on D, i cant beleive the Kings are gonna lose to the Wizards... Hell has frozen over, its time for me to go die...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW, Washington Wizards, you better watch out for them Eastern Conference.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The Kings get exactly what they deserve, A Big ****in Loss, no defence, rebounding, and pride will always result in a loss, i don't know when the Kings will get it in there head.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 108
Wiz 114

Arenas: 27 pts, 5 Reb, 10 dimes, 8 steals
KWAME: 30 pts, 19 Reb


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill tell you one thing, Bibby and Miller are playing like a bunch of *****s... Any update on B-Jax, im sick of this piss poor defense from Mike Bibby


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings Shots:73
Wizards Shots:94!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbub2671n (Jun 8, 2003)

I like kwame


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A little good news:



> With a victory, the Kings would have secured their sixth consecutive playoff berth and reached the 50-win plateau for the fourth straight season. It also would have marked their fourth consecutive season in which they've won 20 or more games on the road.
> 
> *Sacramento did clinch a playoff spot when Portland and Utah lost,* but the other milestones will have to wait at least until Friday when the Kings play at Indiana.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2004031727


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Any update on B-Jax, im sick of this piss poor defense from Mike Bibby


http://bobby.ultimatepros.com/news.php?id=160



> According to Jackson, they should stop worrying. He has been working out diligently doing exercises prescribed to him by the training staff. Before the March 12th game in Portland Jackson spent an hour on the court shooting around taking threes, and his jump shot looked pretty good. Jackson took feeds from a member of the coaching staff at the top of the three-point line and he got excellent lift on his jumpers and made a fairly good percentage. His form was good and it looked like he wasn’t hurt at all. Some fans in the stands watching probably thought Jackson would be playing, but not quite yet.
> 
> "It doesn’t bother me when I shoot or run straight ahead," Jackson explained. "I can still feel it when I run hard, or when I have to cut. Shooting doesn’t bother me at all.
> 
> "It’s getting better, I can run and I’m starting to do a little bit more every day. It feels good, but I can still feel some resistance there, but I just have to continue to rehab. I ice and stretch it every day, keep up with exercises."


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

BBBBBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, look at the bright side, at least we didnt lose to the Hawks


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Well, look at the bright side, at least we didnt lose to the Hawks


Yeah, too bad they aren't on your schedule...you might get a win. Ehhh, they'd prolly lose to the Hawks too with how consistent Webber is being....oh wait...Sackings how are they Kings doing with Webber back? Looks like they are 5 and 4 with Webber. And the Lakers with Malone? 3 and 1...looks like I was right!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Eat crow buddy.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, too bad they aren't on your schedule...you might get a win. Ehhh, they'd prolly lose to the Hawks too with how consistent Webber is being....oh wait...Sackings how are they Kings doing with Webber back? Looks like they are 5 and 4 with Webber. And the Lakers with Malone? 3 and 1...looks like I was right!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Eat crow buddy.


Why are you talking crap for? The Lakers beat the crappy Magic by 3 points in OT. Thats pathetic. And how about only beating the Clips by 3? The Lakers are not a deep team and they will fall in the...who has the best record in the western conference?


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, too bad they aren't on your schedule...you might get a win. Ehhh, they'd prolly lose to the Hawks too with how consistent Webber is being....oh wait...Sackings how are they Kings doing with Webber back? Looks like they are 5 and 4 with Webber. And the Lakers with Malone? 3 and 1...looks like I was right!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Eat crow buddy.


Actually, the Hawks are a lot better against good teams than bad teams. Eleven of their 22 wins are against .500 or better teams and four are against the Celtics, Cavs and Heat who are a lot better than their record shows.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> Why are you talking crap for? The Lakers beat the crappy Magic by 3 points in OT. Thats pathetic. And how about only beating the Clips by 3? The Lakers are not a deep team and they will fall in the...who has the best record in the western conference?


Hey, they still pulled out the W's, unlike the Kings. And I'm glad you appreciate you division titles. The Lakers have a ton of em and dont even hang em up. LOL. Enjoy your division banner.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

